# shamrock-s mini nucs



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

hard to tell, but one of the feeders is laying on top.. left side.. and the other is a plastic frame... but both are white and it's hard to tell which is which..


gotta paint frames with wax...


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

If you run one this year, would you post a review at the end of the season or after running a couple cycles of cells. Looks interesting, just expensive


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Dadants Have them listed on there web page

Got one today to ponder over them awhile to see if they might work for me they are very nicely made

The feeder will hold almost a Quart the in side of them is rough textured

A frame have about 3500 cells counting both sides for a total of 14000 cells for usage 

The bottoms are all one piece plastic with holes under each of the 4 compartments for venting The entrances are on 4 different sides/ends
The dividers are well placed they will not come out from the bottom you have to pull them out from the top. To use as a standard 10 frame hive you turn the the bottom to one end for this. then back around to the other to use as mating nuc and the bees go in and out the holes in the sides/ends

There is holes in the bottom to put screws through to secure the bottoms on if you want

There is a couple things that might be an issue
(ventilation in hot summer) And 
( when you take the lid off all 4 nuc is exposed bees or queens my run into another compartment) 

Trying to figure that out because there is a lip around the cove that is going to keep you from using a single piece of material to cover them like MP Does


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I just received 2 from Dadant. Both had the center dividers broken. There seems to be a shipping issue that probably could be fixed with a small piece of syrafoam for support under the center divider. Will contact Dadant for replacement pieces monday am.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

if you can't get replacement dividers quick enought will you be able to patch them up to make them work


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

There is a couple things that might be an issue
(ventilation in hot summer) And 
( when you take the lid off all 4 nuc is exposed bees or queens my run into another compartment) 

I Think This will work on the Shamrock 4-way 
check out My photobucket 

I bought some plastics sheets with holes in the a little small than #8 Hardware cloth GOT these in the arts and craf depertment at Wal-Mart"s

These will prevent comb being built to the lid and stop the bees/Queens from crossing over when you take the lid off

A Must Do


----------

